# Need info on how to help a shelter dog get to a rescue



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just notice a beautiful maltese in my local shelter. I have never done anything like this before. How would I start to get him out of the shelter and into a rescuse. Adoptable Maltese: Mickey: Petfinder


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have a clue how to do it. Seems to me there is a rescue group in your area, maybe go on line? Or to the national Maltese site?

Phone book?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

BUMP

I dont know the answer to your question, but giving this a bump so some of our members with experience in this might be able to guide you ......


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, he is very cute! He looks like he is in good condition. Maybe he will get adopted from there soon.

Just some things off the top of my head tonight--

What you might do right away is to call the shelter, or go in person and talk to them, and find out what the shelter's procedures are. Do they have a list of rescues that they work with? Some public shelters may want a rescue organization to provide some paperwork and then be approved by the shelter director or city or county government. 

Find out if a rescue group would have to pay a fee to get the dog out, and how that would compare to an adoption fee. 

Find out if the clock is ticking on this dog--is there a "due out" day? Or does the shelter have enough room that he's not in danger right away? Does a person or a group have a "hold" on him--do they do that? 

There are several rescues that post here on Spoiled Maltese. You could also look on petfinder.com for maltese rescues or even all-breed rescues in the general area you live in.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. They may have a foster in your area. 
Contact LaDonna Mosely at the American Maltese Assoc. web site. She is the head coordinator for AMA and may know of a foster or AMA breeder in that area. 
I would call the shelter and keep a check on his standing and how long they will keep him before pts. If you can get to him and foster him yourself, one of the rescues might help you get him placed. If he is young and cute he will probably be adopted fast. Just keep watching and work on finding a rescue to take him. Hugs and hope he gets out.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

It's been my experience that oftentimes when a shelter posts a cute young dog on Petfinder they know that the dog is adoptable and know that they will not have trouble placing it. If that's not the case, then they post that there is a put to sleep date. Judging by the picture and the description of this dog I would guess that they plan to place him themselves. They say "this is just one of the many dogs ...". A lot of shelters will post a picture of one of their cuties, knowing that the dog is highly adoptable, already spoken for, or even already adopted. They do this to entice people to the shelter so that even if this dog has already been adopted the people coming to visit might just fall in love with and adopt one of the other needy dogs.

Your best approach is to call the shelter, inquire about availability, ask if there is a put to sleep date, and, if so, ask if they would be willing to place the dog with a rescue group. BUT before you ask about their willingness to place the dog with a rescue group please make sure that you have the commitment of a rescue group to take the dog.


----------

